# Java CMS Entwicklung : Welcher Weg ist besser?



## ts.tsogoo (18. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Wir (eine kleines Web Entwiklungs Unternehmen) haben Probleme mit Auswahl bei einer Web CMS Projekt und bitten euch um Rat und Hilfe. 

Es geht um ein Newsportal. paar Mio News sind schon im Lager (im alten mySQL DB). Gute user verwaltung und news statistik ist hauptmerkmale. Und wir mussen sie sehr schnell entwickeln.
Wir haben das so geplant: 
Database : Google cloud (nicht Google Cloud SQL)
App server : GAE

Wir hatten schon mal kleine java webapplicationen mit Spring entwickelt. Auch Bots in java (Eclipse) geschrieben. Bisher waren unsere Hauptbeschäftigungen waren php, mySQL.

Welcher Weg ist für uns passend?

1. Alles neue anfangen:
- Welches Framework ist best dazu geeigenet? Was ist die Nach- und Vorteil für dieses Projekt (Spring, Vaadin, Struts 2).
2. Ein Opensource Java CMS nehmen und erweitern/ändern/anpassen
- Wir hatten Vosao im Betracht gezogen. Ist das möglich ein fertiges OS CMS mit eine Framework (zB. Spring) erweitern/ändern ?

Für mich persönlich Vaadin und Vosao sind besser gafahlen. 


Ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------



## FArt (20. Jan 2012)

Enterprise Open Source Content Management System (CMS) by Jahia


----------



## JimPanse (20. Jan 2012)

Enterprise open source portal and collaboration software. - Liferay.com


----------



## JimPanse (21. Jan 2012)

bzw. schau dir mal die Tech. Spec an:

Liferay Technical Specifications & Details - Liferay.com


----------



## Spacerat (21. Jan 2012)

OpenCms, das Open Source Content Management System / CMS

Das ist mein Favorit


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jan 2012)

OpenCMS? Das ist nicht dein Ernst? Oo Ich habe Horrorerinnerungen an das Teil. Nicht nur dass es s******e dokumentiert ist, auch der interne Aufbau war ekelwäh. Zumind in den alten Versionen.


----------



## Spacerat (21. Jan 2012)

@Noctarius: Doch... ist mein Ernst. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich so schnell wie möglich ein freies (Open Source) *nur* JavaCMS haben wollte, also eines, wo Back- und Frontend in Servlets, JSP und/oder JSF sind (gibt ja auch Java-PHP-Mischformen - igittigitt). So bin ich z.B. auch bereits auf jahia gestossen. Das aber ist für den kommerziellen Einsatz afaik nicht freigegeben (CommunityEdition / Kaufversion). LifeRay z.B. kenn' ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jan 2012)

Magnolia? OpenCMS ist ... naja  das mind Vorletzte


----------



## ts.tsogoo (30. Jan 2012)

Ich danke euch.

Die Voraussetzungen sind:
- java
- GEA (google bigtable)

- Sehr gute Artikel Kategoriesierung (wie zB. Joomla 1.7)
- SEF urls
- User statistiken (Beitrag: gelesen, Bewertung, Kommentar, ...)
- Sehr gute und schnell Artikel sort und filter system

Wir können fast sagen, wir brauchen ein CMS wie Joomla haupsächlich auf java basiert und GAE fähig.

Was würden Sie empfehlen? 
Ein fertiges open source cms (zb. Vosoa, Magnolia, OpenCMS, Liferay) als Basis nehmen und weiter entwickeln?
Wenn ja: Welcher CMS kann dafür gute Basic sein. Welche Werkzeuge und Framework sollen wir auswählen? (Spring, Vaadin, GWT)
Oder sollen wir von null anfagen?
wenn ja. Welche Werkzeuge und Framework sollen wir auswählen?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar. Danke euch


----------



## Noctarius (30. Jan 2012)

Also ich würde ein fertiges System nehmen und den DAO Layer anpassen. Das ist bei OpenCMS relativ kompliziert, da die Doku mehr als mager ist und die einzige Variante die zu Erfolg führt folgendermaßen aussieht: "programmieren, starten, Stracktrace bei Google posten, hoffen, dass den Fehler schon mal jemand hatte". Zu mindestens war es in den alten Versionen so (ich will nicht sagen, dass die neuen Versionen nicht vielleicht sogar eine Doku besitzen und man nicht die teuren Kurse kaufen muss )

Liferay habe ich zu meiner Schande noch nie genutzt.

Magnolia ist mein persönlicher Favorit. Der DAO Layer ist recht sauber und sollte sich gegen die GAE / Bigtable Lösung austauschen lassen. Ob Magnolia allerdings selbst in der GAE läuft weiß ich nicht, da Google ja teilweise recht stringente Regeln einsetzt und auch nicht Zugriff auf alle Klassen bietet.

Vosao kannte ich bis eben noch gar nicht. Aber da es explizit für GAE gedacht ist, vielleicht die beste Alternative (solltet Ihr aber ausprobieren, je nachdem wie alt das Projekt ist).

PS: Generell ist Bigtable ein anderes Prinzip als eine relationale DB und daher dürfte der DAO Layer nicht so simpel sein wie du es dir vielleicht vorstellen magst.


----------

